# Looking for a site in the Italian Lakes.



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi, 

We are planning the next continental trip and were looking for a stop between Interlaken (Switzerland) and Tuscany (Florence, Sienna, Lucca).

Our preference is for quiet but convenient sites, traveling Mid May to Mid June any recommends for any of the places mentioned above?
Thanks,


----------



## philjohn (May 29, 2005)

Hi,
Did that trip last year, used Aires a lot. The is a good Aree di Sosta at Gavirate right on the edge of the lake. It is brand new with Hard standing, and hook up. If you use Sat nav its location is 45.839477N, 8.720963E. In Florence we used Campeggio Michaelangelo ( http://campeggiomichelangelo.interfree.it/). Busy site but withing 30 minutes walk of city centre or bus outside the gate.

Brilliant trip enjoy

PhilJ


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

See our website, click a google ad  and check out our "sites".
This contains exact GPS of everywhere we've stayed with lots of free aire/wild areas.
We are currently as I type in Como maybe 8m from the lake and 14m from a nice bar. Will be our 2nd night here before heading homewards. We've had a few other nights on lakes - all free.
HTH


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Boris;

I can recommend a good sosta at Cannobio on Lake Maggiore..

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=2991

Pete


----------



## Borisd0 (Jan 3, 2006)

Thanks for the responses.

geoff


----------

